# bin laden shows true colors



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

:lol: :rollin: www.flowgo.com/page.cfm?l=6695


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

:lol: That devil face is almost a perfect likness, needs a longer beard though  

Steve


----------

